# I think she is unfaithful



## Manoverboard (Oct 16, 2012)

Hie,
I hope you guys can help me. I have been married for more than fifteen years and it has not been smooth sailing most of the time. My wife and I now have three kids. Problem is I think my wife is unfaithful but can not prove it at the moment. One time I noticed that she was over friendly with her sister's husband. Next time they were not seeing eye to eye and when I asked her about it she claimed that he was hitting on her and she did not like it. I had a fight with the guy and now we dont relate anymore. I then found out that my best friend was always visiting her at her work place and when I asked her about it she admitted the visits but claimed that he would be bringing her messages from his wife with whom my wife is friends. I told the guy off and we dont see each other that much anymore. Now I have just found out that another friend of mine used to visit my house in my absence.When I asked her about it, she claims he only visited once. I have never really caught her but I believe she is running around and it is affecting our relationship. Is this enough reason to break off this relationship or what? While I love her, the thought that she fools around is killing me. Please help!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Nobody else can tell you what's "enough". That's entirely up to you. In North America, you don't need to prove fault to get a divorce, so it's just up to you.

On the other hand, think about your kids. Have you done enough to be able to answer their questions when they get older, and they ask why you and mom split up? Are you just looking for a reason to split up?

C


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Why not take your questions to the Coping With Infidelity section of this website. ALL of the people there have been involved with a cheating spouse (or WERE a cheating spouse) and will have much better advice that is specifically aimed at helping you FIND PEACE OF MIND.

Good luck.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Start to investigate your wife's activities quietly

Get the cell phone records for as far back as you can. Look for alot of texts/calls to a number or two that you don't recognize

Get a keylogger on your PC and buy some voice activated recorders and place one under the front seat of her car (cheaters feel comfortable talking to their lovers while in the safety of their cars)

Your story doesn't sound too promising though. I'd be surprised if she wasn't at least in an emotional affair or two. The visits to the house are really troubling me though


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

PBear said:


> Nobody else can tell you what's "enough". That's entirely up to you. In North America, you don't need to prove fault to get a divorce, so it's just up to you.
> 
> On the other hand, think about your kids. Have you done enough to be able to answer their questions when they get older, and they ask why you and mom split up? Are you just looking for a reason to split up?
> 
> C


:iagree:
Tred slowly....think about everything.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DavidWYoung (Feb 3, 2012)

How about a VAR or two from Radio Shack?


----------

